# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  15 gjëra që duhet ti dijë çdo përdorues i kompjuterit

## Explorer

*
15 gjëra që duhet t’i dijë çdo përdorues i kompjuterit


*
Nuk ka lidhje a jeni veteran i përdorimit të kompjuterit apo i sapo kyçur në botën kompjuterike, sepse këto 15 fakte dhe trika esenciale janë diçka që duhet t’i dijë secili.

*1. Mos klikoni dy herë mbi çdo gjë:*  Klikimi i dyfishtë është një proces që ju bëni për të hapur gjëra në Windows. Nuk ka të bëjë me hapjen e linkave në ueb shfletues, klikim të butonave në kuti dialogu apo me diçka tjetër. Kjo është diçka me të cilin ju nuk duhet të mësoheni ta lëshoni dorën sepse ju aksidentalisht mund të klikoni dy herë mbi diçka që më pas mund të t’iu fus juve dhe kompjuterin tuaj në telashe.

*2. Përdorni slash “/” dhe backlslash “\”* në situata të duhura: Ky simbol / është një slash dhe ky tjetri \ është një backslash. Backslash zakonisht përdoret në adresa të skedarëve të Windows C:\Program FIles\filanfisteku, kurse slash përdoret për qasje në adresa të internetit (http://www.pcworld.al/ja-se-si/index.1.html)

*3. Ruani mesazhin e saktë të gabimit:* Kur bllokohet kompjuteri juaj, zakonisht ai do të tentojë t’ju njoftoj se pse është bllokuar – kështu që rrjedhimisht ju do të shihni një rresht me numra dhe shkronja që ju nuk do ta kuptoni. Shkruani tërë mesazhin (apo bëni print screen nëse është e mundur) në mënyrë që më vonë të kërkoni rreth tij në Google apo të kontaktoni përkrahjen teknike dhe ta njoftoni për problemin. Nëse PC-ja juaj nuk ofron në mesazh gabimi, shkoni tek Action Center (në Control Panel) dhe shikoni nëse shfaqet gabimi në “View Archived Messages” apo “View problems to report”.

*4. Ringjallni fajllat e fshirë:* Kur ju fshini një fajl nga kompjuteri juaj apo kartela juaj e memories, ju nuk po e largoni atë tërësisht nga hard disku. Ju thjeshtë në vend të kësaj po largoni indeksin e informimit që i tregon një kompjuteri se ku është fajli, moment në të ilin PC-ja juaj është i lirë të trajtojë atë pjesë të diskut tuaj që ka atë fajl si hapësirë të thatë në të cilën mund të shkruaj diçka tjetër. Nëse ju aksidentalisht keni fshirë diçka, një program si Recuva mund t’ju ndihmojë në gjetjen e këtyre fajlave sërish.

*5. Fshini (seriozisht) hard diskun tuaj* para se ta largoni prej vetës: Për shkak se PC-ja juaj siç e tham më lartë nuk largon fajlat menjëherë në momentin që ju i fshini, juve nuk do t’ju mjaftojë formatizimi për të kthyer çdo gjë në zero dhe për të qenë të lirë të shkoni dhe të dërgoni kompjuterin tuaj për riciklim – sepse dikush do të jetë në gjendje të përdor një program për rikthim të fajlave dhe të shikojë të dhënat tuaja të ndjeshme. Kolegët tanë në PCWorld kanë disa këshilla mjaftë të mira sesi të fshihet tërësisht një hard disk i vjetër, por ne së bashku me ta ju sugjerojmë që të përdorni Darik’s Boot and Nuke

*6. Para se të instaloni diçka kujdes* se çfarë po vjen me të: Shumë aplikacione të dobishme sjellin gjëra të mira me vete por së bashku me to ofrojnë edhe shirita kërkues e shtojca tjera që nëse ju nguteni gjatë procesit të instalimit mund të futen dhe të shkaktojnë bezdi. Jo secila shtojcë është e keqe por shumica prej tyre janë diçka që nuk i duhen kompjuterit tuaj. Ato vijnë të bashkangjitur me një aplikacion pa pagesë sepse i sjellin të holla një zhvilluesi, jo pse janë të dobishme. Pra shikoni çfarë po instaloni!. (Këshillë nga www.pcworld.al)

*7. Kujdes nga viruset në dokumente të Office:* Përdoruesit me përvojë të Microsoft Office mund të shfrytëzojnë një vegël të integruar të Visual Basic për aplikacione që përkrahin detyra të automatizuara komplekse me macro. Megjithatë, koduesit e dëmshëm mund të përdorin këto vegla të njëjta për të dizajnuar viruse që mund të ndërhyjnë me punën tuaj dhe të kolegëve tuaj. Zakonisht Office i fik të gjitha macrot dhe ju njofton nëse një dokument ka diçka të tillë (për të ndezur këtë veçori në Word, shkoni tek Word Options, Trust Center, Trust Center Settings, Macro Settings) dhe ju do të jeni të sigurt për punë.

*8. Keni kujdes me aplikacione që pretendojnë “pastrim”:* Aplikacionet që pretendojnë se përmirësojnë performancën e kompjuterit tuaj dhe pastrojnë regjistrin e tij të ngarkuar në përgjithësi do të bëjnë më shumë dëm sesa të sjelli dobi. Për të pastruar sistemin pa ndihmën  e askujt, thjeshtë shkoni tek Disk Cleanup (Start Menu, All Programs, Accessories, System Tools). Ajo ofrohet në çdo version të Windows dhe nuk do të dëmtojë PC-në tuaj.
*
9. Fshini aplikacionet e vjetra:* Nëse shkarkoni dhe instaloni rregullisht aplikacione të reja nga interneti, ju duhet të fitoni një shprehi që të pastroni kohë pas kohe koleksionin tuaj. Për ta bërë këtë shkoni tek Programs and Features në Control Panel, lëvizni në listë, dhe klikoni Uninstall për të larguar ato që nuk i dëshironi më. Përveç kësaj hidhjani një sy edhe follderit C:/Program Files/ për të shikuar nëse ka aplikacione shtesë të papërdorura. Ky proces liron kompjuterin tuaj dhe si rezultat mundëson që të paraqiten më pak gabime.
10. E çfarë të bëjmë kur lëngu na u derdh mbi laptop: Rrini të qetë dhe ndoshta do të jenë në gjendje që të parandaloni zhdukjen e të dhënave dhe djegien e pllakës. Në vend që të alarmoheni, me shpejtësi largoni kabllon e rrymës dhe baterinë – mos prisni që të fiket Windows. Pastaj largoni të gjitha kabllot e lidhura me të (kabllo rrjeti, pajisje USB) dhe largoni komponetne që mund të largohen si disku optik. Ktheni laptopit në anën e kundërt në mënyrë që të kullohet lëngu por keni kujdes që kur ta rrotulloni laptopin të mos jetë në një drejtim që mund të shkaktojë edhe më shumë telashe. Nëse shihni lëng në sipërfaqe, largojeni me një leckë. Në këtë pikë nëse nuk është bezdi për ju dhe keni aftësi për ta çmontuar dhe pastruar element për element laptopit tuaj, lirisht bëjeni këtë, në të kundërtën dërgojeni tek mjeshtri.

*11. Fikni UAC: Edhe Windows 7 e edhe Vista* kanë një veçori sigurie të quajtur User Account Control (UAC) që zbeh ekranin dhe paraqet një kuti dialogu kur ju instaloni një aplikacion apo ndryshoni karakteristikat e sistemit. Megjithëse ky aranzhim mund të bëhet i dobishëm për të kapur aplikacione të dyshimta kur tentojnë të instalohen dhe të ndryshojnë gjërat pa dijeninë tuaj, kjo mund të shkaktojë edhe bezdi. Nëse përdorni Vista, merrni TewakUAC për ta bërë më pak bezdisëse fikjen e saj. Nëse përdorni Windows 7, shkoni tek User Accounts Control Panel, klikoni User Account Control Settings, dhe ndryshoni të dhënat në mënyrë që UAC t’ju paralajmërojë por të mos zbeh ekranin.

*12. Mos punoni nga llogaria e administratorit:* Shumë përdorues të kompjuterit janë të mësuar që të bëjnë punën e tyre të përditshme kompjuterike duke përdorur llogarinë e administratorit ë kompjuter – në veçanti në Windows XP. Nëse bëni kështu ju i ikni bezdis për tu kyçur dhe për të pyetur administratorin nëse dëshironi të instaloni diçka apo të bëni ndryshime, por nëse veproni kështu ju jeni më të ndjeshëm ndaj viruseve dhe malware, kështu që ju rekomandojmë të krijoni një llogari tjetër dhe të mos kyçeni si administrator vetëm në rast se duhet.

*13. Shikoni në “Icon View” Control Panellin:* Kategoritë në Control Panel mund të jenë të dobishme nëse jeni përdorues mesatar por mund të jenë problematike nëse kërkoni diçka më specifike, Klikoni tek Classic View në anën e majtë në Vista apo Large Icons nga menyja View në Windows 7 dhe ju do të keni qasje në të gjitha panelet kontrolluese të Windows.

*14. Pastroni System Tray:* Aplikacione shpesh parkohen në system tray (shirit me ikona në anën e djathtë të ekranit tuaj) dhe qëndrojnë të hapura pa e kuptuar ju. Shfrytëzoni kohën dhe kontrollojeni këtë repart kohë pas kohe. Hapni Notification Area Icons Control Panel, dhe përzgjidhni kutinë në pjesën e poshtme që thotë Always show all icons and nottifications on the taskbar për të kuptuar sesa i ngarkuar është system tray në kompjuterin tuaj; dhe më pas klikonin me të djathtën në secilën që nuk ju duhet dhe zgjidhni Close. RAM-i juaj do t’ju falënderohet.

*15. Menaxhoni të dhënat e rrymës:* Nëse përdorni një laptop, ju do të duhej të dini më shumë sesi të menaxhoni të dhënat e rrymës nëse dëshironi që të mos shpenzohet shpejtë bateria dhe ta kurseni atë kur ju duhet më së shumti apo që të mos fiket kur nuk duhet. Hapni Power Options Control Panel, dhe zgjidhni një prej opsioneve të parapërgatitura për rastet kur është apo nuk është i kyçur në rrymë – apo krijoni edhe veçoritë sipas nevojave tuaja. Për të pasur qasjen në opsionet e avancuara klikoni Change Plan Settings, Change Advanced Settings; dhe këtu do të shihni opsione të detajuara të lidhura me baterinë, Wi-Fi radio, kartelë grafike e kështu me radhë.

----------


## xubuntu

si titull duhet te ishte me mire "15 gjëra që duhet ti dijë çdo përdorues i windows"

----------

